# Hi, I'm new!



## louise15 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi! 
I am Louise and the reason why I'm here is because I love mice. Over the past four years I have bred a number of mice and at the moment I am the proud owner of twenty-nine (yes, twenty-nine!) mice. They are absolutely amazing and are probably the best pets anyone can have!

If you have any questions, then feel free to reply


----------



## STandTR (Apr 11, 2012)

HI! :welcome1


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin and welcome to the forum!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

welcome to the forum. you will find people on here have 100s of mice 

I have between 50-60 running about at the moment, and about 4-5 litters due in the next few weeks.


----------



## Asmileforonlyyou (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome  I only have 7 right now but maybe 4 litters on the way XD


----------



## louise15 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello to you all  I'm so excited to be part of such an amazing forum! I've heard many things about it so I'm happy to be here!


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome! I hope you find that there's lots of good information here, as well as an amazing community.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Alys (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow 29!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

hi from nc! I have 7 and getting 4 new ones today!


----------

